# Bomb for Dave



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

This is somewhat of at "Hybrid" thread. Thinking about the technical aspects of the question, caused me to lose sight of the main purpose - a BOMB.

Probably got introduced to the concept on Puff some years ago. I got things worked out in my stash some years ago. Did what most cigar smokers probably do - multiple table top humidors to a custom converted wine cooler. Like the assortment of smokes and buy everything by the box for the past 10+ years.

Now I go back in time a little. Reconnected with an old friend from the neighborhood from whence I grew up. He was a younger lad than I that lived 6-8 houses away and around the corner. In talks with him, found out he is a cigar smoker. Never had a Havana. So, I fixed that problem with about a 10 cigar selection of various shapes/sizes to see what his preferences were. He nailed it on every one that he smoked and critiqued. So, knowing his pallet was spot on, I sent him another "care package" or bomb a bit larger than the first with more Montecristo #3's in it, plus assorted singles. He really likes what I call my "Daily Driver" or weekday smoke - Montecristo #3.

He had some health problems starting in November and was off work about 3 months, back to work now and feeling fine. So, money is tight for them right now.

Initially, didn't have any kind of humidor, so with the first bomb I sent him a small black plastic travel humidor - I have two and use them when I travel and know how well they work with a Boveda bag in them. Also sent him a calibrated digital hygrometer and Boveda cal kit for use down the road.

Now we get to today, I decided to "give him the experience" - a real desk top humidor and also some smokes to season. In his selection I sent some 2-4 year stuff out of my stash as well as some fresh stuff.

This next assortment will have a nice ~150 stick table top humidor, 2 x Boveda 320 bags, a ziplock bag with a 69% Boveda bag and 5x Bolivar Royal Coronas for a seasoning project. Also will include a full box of Montectiso #3's so he gets the head rush of shoving his face into a just opened box of Havana's and a few misc. assortment. Knowing the basics from my past experience and 10+ years of table top humidors, I threw the analog dial hygrometer in the trash. Setting him up with a Sensorpush wireless Bluetooth temp/RH sensor he can use alongside the digital I sent him. He can also calibrate everything with the Boveda 75% cal kit I sent out there.

The new box has a top tray in it plus a bottom shelf. I placed a pair of the Boveda 320 size bags under the drilled tray. Not sure how well that will work. In the Winador I keep a couple of bread size open top containers of Kitty Litter on the very bottom and it works great, but there are fans in the winador.

*THE QUESTION: DOES PLACEMENT LOCATION OF BOVEDA BAGS MATTER IN A DESKTOP HUMIDOR?*

The humidor came with moisture elements in it, that I wasn't planning on using. But looking through the screen with a lighted magnifier it was discovered that they contain beads. So, they will be ok to leave in there and should help to stabilize the RH.

Pictures of his new setup are included.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

Tracking says it all arrives Thursday - for my Brother from a different Mother.


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

what a great thread and a great friend!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Some great looking sticks.
A well made box for sure.
I would stick with the beads.
Don't fix it if its not broken IMHO.
Nice to see you posting enjoy.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks gents, sent him a refill bomb this week, arrived yesterday. Put a Padron 1964 Anniversario in there and we smoked over a call phone call last night.

Ended up a great deal on the Humidor as a scratch and dent for ~$75. It's a nice box for sure.

He finally figured out how to setup the sensors and phone application. So, now we'll have data logger tracking of how the box is going and I can help him with that. When he sends me some data I'll post up the graphs.

Gonna keep him on Boveda's & Beads for a while until he gets it figured out - in the climate where he it, I'm not sure the beads will be be enough - may require frequent recharges as he's in Fresno, CA.

That is yet to be seen, getting him to keep the lid closed is a challenge for now. I need to be standing there with a ruler and swat his hands.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice looking bomb.
To answer your question: Boveda placement does not matter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

^^^ Thank you on that, yeah we left the Boveda's in the bottom and beads underside of the lid and it's working well. In may be in time he can manage things with just the beads, but for now I'm keeping him on the Boveda/Bead setup - the beads are acting as buffers to stabilize things further.

When he gets the Sensorpush data logging figured out and I can see graphs, it will be easier to assist him and guide him on how to manage things - it's his first humidor. I see threads online trying to sort things out and sometimes it's real difficult and the frustrated jump from one method to the next when they should figure out what the problem really is. Part of the problem is most likely overload from too much input and conflicting opinions.

My setup is a 32 bottle beverage cooler and I keep a full 5 pound bag of kitty litter split between two plastic containers in the bottom - could get by with less, but I much prefer more - it works better and requires less maintenance overall.


----------

